# Schleie ?



## Matte (3. März 2001)

Wie schmeckt Schleie gut ausser geräuchert ?


----------



## Schulti (3. März 2001)

Wenn ich mal &acute;ne Schleie essen möchte, backe ich sie mir im Backofen und mit Butter übergoßen aus!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Megarun (4. März 2001)

Könnte es sein, daß man Schleie auch: Braten, und einlegen kann? Warum eigentlich nicht? Schau` mal unter "Eingelegt". Äh, aber, ich mir da nicht ganz sicher! Weil: "Noch nicht ausprobiert!" Könnte aber klappen?!.
PS. Jetzt aber nicht lachen!: !Ich! töte keine Schleie. Ist für !mich! der schönste Süsswasserfisch.
Trotzdem: Guten Appetit, Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Seehund (4. März 2001)

Hallo Matte,
die klassische Art eine Schleie zu essen ist >Schleie blau


----------



## Matte (4. März 2001)

Danke Leute!
Aber Fisch blau ,ich weiß nicht? Esst ihr das gerne, ich finde es sieht nicht allzu lecker auf dem Teller aus, und das Auge isst ja mit. (vieleicht liegt es auch an meiner Kindheit, musste immer bei einer schrulligen Tante Silvester feiern, und da gab es immer Karpfen blau)
Also schreibt mal eure Meinung zu blauen Fisch.


----------



## Gespenst (4. März 2001)

Hi, also ich bin totaler Fan Karpfen, Forelle oder Schleie blau zuzubereiten. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass der Fisch absolut frisch ist. Wenn der Fisch entsprechend auf einer Platte angerichtet ist, denke ich, dass auch das Auge mitessen kann. Tschau Ingolf


----------



## Seehund (4. März 2001)

Hallo Matte,
es ist ja bedauerlich wenn Du in Deiner Kindheit Negativerfahrungen mit blau zubereiteten Fisch gemacht hast und bis jetzt keine Freude an dieser Zubereitungsart finden kannst. Aber ich kann Dir versichern, das Schleie blau, mit zerlassener Butter, Sahnemeerrettich, einem schönen Salat und Petersilienkartoffeln nicht nur toll schmeckt, sondern angerichtet auch eine Augenweide sein kann. 
Aber über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten und das ist auch gut so, denn sonst wär alles gleich ausgerichtet und langweilig.
Ich wünsch Dir bei Deiner Schleie guten Apetit, egal auf welcher Zubereitungsart auch immer.
Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.


----------



## Matte (5. März 2001)

Na gut, ich werde es noch mal probieren!


----------



## chippog (16. März 2001)

teste im blauen zweifelsfalle doch einfach mal ein chinesisches rezept für gedünsteten ganzen fisch mit grünzeug drumrum und so. sieht nicht nur lecker aus, schmeckt auch meisten klasse. doch wie oben schon erwähnt, frisch muss sie sein. an sonsten kann ich nur zustimmen, dass schleie ein sehr schöner süsswasserfisch ist. als kind konnte ich mich nie satt genug sehen, wenn ich mal eine schleie gefangen hatte und sie kurzzeitig in einem eimer eimer mit wasser aufbewahrte.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

